# Use wireless router as ethernet bridge?



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Is it possible to use my NETGEAR wireless/wired router as an ethernet bridge? I.E. the Netgear gets internet via wireless from my net-connected wireless router, and feeds it to my HR20 via a cable?


----------



## blmoore (Dec 24, 2006)

Capmeister said:


> Is it possible to use my NETGEAR wireless/wired router as an ethernet bridge? I.E. the Netgear gets internet via wireless from my net-connected wireless router, and feeds it to my HR20 via a cable?


Yep - don't use the WAN port. Just assign an IP to the LAN side so you can manage it, and you should be good.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

blmoore said:


> Yep - don't use the WAN port. Just assign an IP to the LAN side so you can manage it, and you should be good.


Tried it, but without a wire going from the main router, it won't pick up the internet.


----------



## blmoore (Dec 24, 2006)

Capmeister said:


> Tried it, but without a wire going from the main router, it won't pick up the internet.


Does it have any LAN ports? If so, use one of those.

If not, then it won't work.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Sure, it has 4 LAN ports, an internet port (WAN) and it's also wireless. I want to--and I don't know if this is possible--have it pick up my other wireless router via wireless, and then connect my HR20 via ethernet cable to it. Basically, trying to save $60 on a wireless ethernet bridge.


----------



## steve053 (May 11, 2007)

If it's a Netgear WNR8434B then you could flash it with dd-wrt and make it into a wireless bridge. I did that w/ a Bufalo router and it's working very well.

http://www.dd-wrt.com

Steve


----------



## Dokman (Jun 25, 2007)

I know with my experience on the Netgear Wrt54g v 7.0 you cannot flash DD-Wrt on it. I called Netgear and asked if I can use it as a wireless ethernet bridge and they said no. So I went with a Buffalo router.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

It's a WGT624 v3. If your Netgear couldn't do this, I bet mine can't.  Ah, well.


----------



## blmoore (Dec 24, 2006)

Capmeister said:


> Sure, it has 4 LAN ports, an internet port (WAN) and it's also wireless. I want to--and I don't know if this is possible--have it pick up my other wireless router via wireless, and then connect my HR20 via ethernet cable to it. Basically, trying to save $60 on a wireless ethernet bridge.


Ah, OK, now I understand your original question.

Don't know that this is going to work at all. These aren't really built to be wireless clients, just access points.


----------

